
2020 Salon: Berkeley Meetup for Future of Software - david927
http://2020salon.blogspot.com
======
david927
This is a group that meets once a month in Berkeley, California, over
coffee/tea to talk about the future of software. The next meeting is this
Saturday at 10am.

